# libflashplayer.so updated



## blobster21 (Jul 10, 2014)

Version 11.2.202.378 is no longer the latest / last / up-to-date release for linux systems.

Adobe published a security bulletin and recommend linux users to switch to version 11.2.202.394 :



> * Summary*
> 
> Adobe has released security updates for Adobe Flash Player 14.0.0.125 and earlier versions for Windows and Macintosh and Adobe Flash Player 11.2.202.378 and earlier versions for Linux. These updates address vulnerabilities that could potentially allow an attacker to take control of the affected system.


----------

